# Gill Problems



## readingbabelfish

I got a rbp (about 2 inch) and added him with my other 3 p's. They are all the same size. The place I got him from had other p's in there and some had sides of their gills chewed off. I asked if that was from the p's and not from a disease, and the lady said they chew on each other sometimes. So this morning, I got up and noticed that one of my p's gills is puffy, like I can see all the red stuff underneath when I see a profile view. It also looks like there my be a little slime covering over where it is irritated. Also two of my p's have bites taken out of their red fin on their bellies. I usually feed them twice a day and only fed them once yesterday. I am just hoping that this gill problem gets better and not worse. Also my tank is just now clearing up from its first cycle (I think it was the cycle). I do a 20 percent water change every Saturday. I think my tank may have nitrite or nitrate spikes, the fish are very darty when they eat. But the rest of the time they relaxe and just swim leisurely. Any imput would be appreciated. Thanx!


----------



## Judazzz

How long was your tank running before you dropped in the piranha's?
May be an ammonia burn...


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI

do a 40% water change and add aquarium salt in at tsp/7g of water


----------



## Xenon

> may have nitrite or nitrate spikes


Also, get a testing kit so you can know exactly what your water chemistry is, makes it easier to solve problems and can save your fish.


----------



## Alexraptor

Id also like a question about gills on P's!
i have my RBP is it normal for a P to on the outer edge on the gill lids to have like a treanslucent or transparent layer?(gill lids mind u not the gills then selves)


----------



## SnowCichlid.

sounds like you may be talking about gill flukes or gill rots.
these are hard to get rid of if it the case...se your local LFS for latest chemical treatment. 
good luck


----------



## Alexraptor

Gill roots? are they hamrfull?


----------



## Innes

Markosaur have you got a pic?
it could be what s,cichlid said, or possably slime (not too likely), or something else.
if you cant do a pic can you find a simelar pic on the net?
or a better description.
But whatever it is, I would reccomend a water change, and for you to check your water.


----------



## Alexraptor

> Id also like a question about gills on P's!
> i have my RBP is it normal for a P to on the outer edge on the gill lids to have like a treanslucent or transparent layer?(gill lids mind u not the gills then selves)


thats my problem. he isnt suffering or feeling bad but its just id like to know what it is


----------



## Innes

is it both gills?
does it come away from the piranha?
you say a layor, is it thick? 
thin? 
how is it attached? 
is it part of the gill? 
how big? 
what shape is it? 
how long has it been like this? 
does the piranha seem to notice or be affected by it?
does the piranha eat well?
how long have you had the pirahna
what is with the piranha?
what is the PH, Nitrite and Nitrate?

How are we ment to know what it is when you don't have a pic or much of a description?
the more info, the better.


----------



## Alexraptor

Both gills yes
no it doesn ot come away from the piranha
not thick
it is a part of the gill LID
its like a translucent edge of the gill lid
siz is lik as i said its like a outer rim of the gill lid
how long? not sure
no the piranha doesn ot seem affceted
yes he eats well
ive had him for 3 or 4 months
HE has like a translucent outer edge on his gill LID's
PH nitrate? not sure


----------



## Innes

My guess is it is normal, I think it is just the gill cover.
you don't know if it was like this when you got the piranha do you?
have you got any other piranhas to compare it with?


----------



## SnowCichlid.

best thing to do is to check your water conditions if you dont know what they aer and adjust them slowly to the proper levels and get those water parameters right. Most likly it is suffering from poor water conditions from waht i get the jist of...


----------

